# v86d console is slow and CPU intensive Thinkpad T61p Nvidia

## jeffk

I don't mean that as a general comment on v86d, I'm sure it works well when configured correctly, which I probably haven't. I've only ever had v86d-based console graphics on this machine, but boy is console text SLOW.

v86d is also a significant item in top listings:

```
  815 root      20   0   752   52   12 S    0  0.0   0:00.67 v86d 
```

I'm not entirely remembering all the configuration items relevant to setting this component up, but here's a few details. Please let me know what else I can list about this machine to help speed the console text up:

```
# grep v86 kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

```
# grep VESA kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
```

```
# grep VGA kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 

CONFIG_VGASTATE=m

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set
```

```
# grep VGA kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 

CONFIG_VGASTATE=m

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set
```

```
# grep CONSOLE kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set
```

```
# which v86d

/sbin/v86d
```

```
# equery belongs v86d

[ Searching for file(s) v86d in *... ]

sys-apps/v86d-0.1.3-r1 (/usr/share/v86d)

sys-apps/v86d-0.1.3-r1 (/sbin/v86d)
```

```
# emerge v86d -pv

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.3-r1  USE="-debug -x86emu" 0 kB 
```

```
# lspci | grep nV

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 040c (rev a1)
```

```
# lsmod  

Module                  Size  Used by

bridge                 50200  0 

llc                     7764  1 bridge

snd_pcm_oss            38560  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15936  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4036  0 

snd_seq_oss            29972  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7168  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                47260  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8076  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

nvidiafb               45024  0 

fb_ddc                  2880  1 nvidiafb

i2c_algo_bit            6276  1 nvidiafb

vgastate                8000  1 nvidiafb

nvidia               7819396  26 

snd_hda_intel         268252  1 

snd_pcm                71748  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

arc4                    2304  2 

ecb                     3776  2 

snd_timer              21828  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

blkcipher               6852  1 ecb

snd                    49556  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8324  1 snd

thermal                16220  0 

intel_agp              23444  0 

battery                13700  0 

agpgart                32132  2 nvidia,intel_agp

sdhci                  17156  0 

video                  18640  0 

output                  3968  1 video

snd_page_alloc         10312  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_i801                8848  0 

i2c_core               23040  5 nvidiafb,fb_ddc,i2c_algo_bit,nvidia,i2c_i801

ac                      6340  0 

thinkpad_acpi          47776  0 

button                  8592  0 

hwmon                   3588  1 thinkpad_acpi

processor              36552  3 thermal

nvram                   8904  1 thinkpad_acpi

iwl4965               181472  0 

firmware_class          9920  1 iwl4965

mac80211              108748  1 iwl4965

cfg80211               13320  1 mac80211

mmc_core               46852  1 sdhci

sg                     29840  0 

e1000                 111168  0 

scsi_wait_scan          1664  0 

sbp2                   22344  0 

firewire_core          39688  0 

crc_itu_t               2432  1 firewire_core

ohci1394               30128  0 

ieee1394               84220  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              12288  0 

usbhid                 27876  0 

ohci_hcd               22020  0 

uhci_hcd               23564  0 

usb_storage            38464  0 

ehci_hcd               30156  0 

usbcore               126628  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd
```

```
# module-rebuild list 

** Packages which I will emerge are:

   =media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre173

   =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12

   =app-emulation/kqemu-1.3.0_pre11

(kqemu is a very recent addition, v86d was slow from the beginning)
```

```
# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence console=tty1

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r4
```

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------

## Judge584

Hi,

Can you post your dmesg?

----------

## jeffk

[/code]

```
# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 (root@thinkpad) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 2 13:22:28 EDT 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009d800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bfeb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfeb0000 - 00000000bfecc000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfecc000 - 00000000bff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bff00000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 000000013c000000 (usable)

Warning only 4GB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM64G enabled kernel.

3200MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f6900

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 1048576) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->  1048576

On node 0 totalpages: 1048576

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 6400 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 812800 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F68D0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT BFEBB8FD, 0094 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP BFEBBA00, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 LNVO        1)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Gpe1Block" has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT BFEBBE0C, FD64 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS BFEE4000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT BFEBBBB4, 0258 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: ECDT BFECBB70, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 LNVO        1)

ACPI: TCPA BFECBBC2, 0032 (r2 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 LNVO        1)

ACPI: APIC BFECBBF4, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 LNVO        1)

ACPI: MCFG BFECBC5C, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 LNVO        1)

ACPI: HPET BFECBC98, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 LNVO        1)

ACPI: SLIC BFECBDF0, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT BFECBF66, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210  LTP        1)

ACPI: ASF! BFECBF8E, 0072 (r16 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 PTL         1)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE26D9, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE2938, 00A6 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE29DE, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE2ED5, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-7L        1210 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: DMI detected: Lenovo ThinkPad T61

ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at c4000000 (gap: c0000000:30000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1040384

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence console=tty1

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0426000 soft=c041e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2194.743 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty1] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3104920k/4194304k available (2133k kernel code, 38096k reserved, 826k data, 200k init, 2226880k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc03e9000 - 0xc041b000   ( 200 kB)

      .data : 0xc03155d2 - 0xc03e4064   ( 826 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03155d2   (2133 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4395.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=2197954)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0a

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0427000 soft=c041f000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4389.22 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194612)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0a

Total of 2 processors activated (8785.13 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

Measured 1331649 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

Marking TSC unstable due to: check_tsc_sync_source failed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

ACPI Error (evregion-0316): No handler for Region [ECOR] (f7c32574) [EmbeddedControl] [20070126]

ACPI Error (exfldio-0289): Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler [20070126]

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.EC__.AC__._PSR] (Node f7c33ce8), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.EC__.HKEY.CKC4] (Node f7c355e0), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L02] (Node f7c3ba7c), AE_NOT_EXIST

ACPI Exception (evgpe-0576): AE_NOT_EXIST, while evaluating GPE method [_L02] [20070126]

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x12, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xe3fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe4000-0xe7fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe8000-0xebfff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x165f could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff could not be reserved

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: d4000000-d6ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: fc000000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: f8000000-f80fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: dc100000-df2fffff

  PREFETCH window: dfd00000-dfdfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: d8000000-d9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: dfa00000-dfafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: d0000000-d1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: df700000-df7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: cc000000-cdffffff

  PREFETCH window: df400000-df4fffff

PCI: Bus 22, cardbus bridge: 0000:15:00.0

  IO window: 00008000-000080ff

  IO window: 00008400-000084ff

  PREFETCH window: f4000000-f7ffffff

  MEM window: c4000000-c7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 8000-bfff

  MEM window: f8100000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: f4000000-f7ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:15:00.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Unpacking initramfs... done

Freeing initrd memory: 840k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1207490158.426:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G84 Board - NV_NB8P , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d1e0

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd243, set palette = c00cd29e

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2100

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,800000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,400000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,200000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,100000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,80000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,40000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,20000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,10000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,8000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,4000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,2000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for d5000000,1000 old: write-back new: write-combining

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd5000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 13781k, total 14336k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller (0x8086:0x2850 rev 0x03) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[C] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1830-0x1837, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

ICH8M: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-852, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: nr_ports (3) and implemented port map (0x1) don't match, using nr_ports

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: forcing PORTS_IMPL to 0x7

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe226000 port 0xfe226100 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe226000 port 0xfe226180 irq 16

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe226000 port 0xfe226200 irq 16

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST910021AS, 4.06, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST910021AS       4.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors (100030 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x81a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 19, io mem 0xfe226c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xfe227000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 17, io base 0x00001860

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 18, io base 0x00001880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x000018a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 22, io base 0x000018c0

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 23, io base 0x000018e0

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input2

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input3

input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:15:00.1 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[f8101000-f81017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1a:6b:d2:2a:f5

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00061b032a14cf9f]

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/virtual/input/input6

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input7

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:15:00.2 [1180:0822] (rev 21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sdhci:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:15:00.2 to 64

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf8101800 irq 23 DMA

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE1D72, 02C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist      100 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE20BB, 061E (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst      100 INTL 20050513)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE1CAA, 00C8 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist      100 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT BFEE2036, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst      100 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (25 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM1] (27 C)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.17

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 7LET51WW (1.21 ), EC 7KHT22WW-1.06

thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad T61p

thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

thinkpad_acpi: standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one...

input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/virtual/input/input8

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:05/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input10

ACPI: Video Device [VID1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:20ac

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -189146147 ns)

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:66:37:96:23

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0f:66:37:96:23 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0f:66:37:96:23

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:66:37:96:23 (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=2)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:0f:66:37:96:23)

wlan0: disassociate(reason=3)

CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 01 02

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 03

  groups: 02 01
```

----------

